# Vegas Scores



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If anyone is interested, the Vegas scores can be found here
http://www.eastonarchery.com/
Just click the WAF Live Scores link.

They had the first round of scores up within 10 minutes of the shooters being finished.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Lee.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks as the only thing i have heard is cuz 28x and Braden G with a 29x


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Can someone post the link to the actual site Easton is linked to. My iPhone can't read the links since they are done in FlashPlayer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> Can someone post the link to the actual site Easton is linked to. My iPhone can't read the links since they are done in FlashPlayer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/48/IC.xml


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks. Now I can get my fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Why are the scores on Prag's link diff than the scores on the NFAA site?


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

BHFS....Got getem TROLL!!!!

I think this may be the year of the CUZ...says the Maxxis is sweet!


----------

